# Hey all I’m new to the site I am looking for a Blizzard 810 plow mount for a 1997 F-150 if anyone has info shout at me



## Lippy62 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hey all I’m new to the site I’m looking for a Blizzard 810 Mount for a 97 F-150 any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ph1?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There wouldn't be one as the 810 was only for the 3/4 1ton trucks.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Lippy62 said:


> Hey all I'm new to the site I'm looking for a Blizzard 810 Mount for a 97 F-150 any help would be appreciated.


The F150 will need a little help with an 810 on it.


----------

